# Let's Bake - Computergames



## Tigra Watanabe (29. Juni 2013)

** Am Anfang eine Bitte an die Moderatoren, bitte hängt diesen Beitrag nicht an irgendeinen überfüllten, vorhandenen Beitrag, von wegen die besten YouTube-Videos, denn dann findet dieses keiner mehr. Danke schön. **


*Moin Leutz, ich dachte mir ich poste euch mal ein paar Videos unter anderm von einer sehr guten Youtuberin namens Rosanna Pansino.
Diese stellt für euch auf ihrem Kanal tolle kleine Leckereien her, die auf Videospielen basieren.
Sie spricht da zwar nur Englisch, aber wer will kann ein Video zizieren oder adden und darunter die Zutatenliste und Zubereitung adden.

Viel Spaß beim schaun und Nachbacken und wenn ihr wollt added doch Fotos von euren Backkünsten. ;-)

Tigra



Los gehts:



Call of Duty - Black Opps 2 (Kuchen)





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=Rch52Ix_JO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Diablo 3 (Vodka Tränke, alkoholfreie Getränke auch brauchbar)





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=yUcX_q7m6IQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Doctor Who Tardis (Lebkuchenhaus, für unsere Dr. Who Fans in der Redaktion)





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=fBtSdurumAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Dragonball Z (Nachtisch)





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=ZrKjIvuDEOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Game of Thrones (Pizza)





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=pfM2n2Oa-qU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Minecraft (Kuchen)





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=1zwvplLBtMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Starcraft 2 (Cupcake)





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=-jZcnfi5iCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Star Wars (Eis, Speziell für Zam, eventuell^^)





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=vvipVVG44OE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





World of Warcraft (gefüllte Schokolade)





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=3rmUoDKmexk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Xbox One & Playstation 4 & Wii (Kekse)





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=YW1qe9anb2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------

